#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L

## Plutnassantee

Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L vin: 1FATP8UH3K5159596   Lot sold for   20900  Auction:    I buy fast  Lot number: 28658375  Date of sale: 12.05.2019  Year: 2019  VIN: _1FATP8UH3K5159596_  Condition: Run and Drive  Engine: 2.3L I4 N  Mileage: 827 miles (Actual)  Seller: Avis Budget Group  Documents: CLEAR (Florida)  Location: Orlando (FL)  Estimated Retail Value:  Transmission: Automatic  Body color: Blue  Drive: Rear Wheel Drive  Fuel: Gasoline  Keys: Present  Notes: Not specified      H/O: Ford Shelby Mustang G350 2Ford Mustang Shelby GT350 1Ford Shelby Mustang G350And though it has the amenities for street driving, the adaptive dampers cant hide that this Mustang was built to go fast. Its stiff over bumps and the tramlining can make it more work to drive than your average car.The engine and transmission carry over from 2018. Were normally a fan of updates, but the GT350 powertrain may just be the best engine-transmission combination on sale.  *1FATP8UH3K5159596* 1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L

----------

